# Canadian 7up bottle.



## cool63truck (Dec 13, 2017)

I found this bottle at a place I frequent in my hometown. I thought it was interesting to find a 7up bottle from Canada in the heart of Texas. Just wanted to share my find.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Dec 13, 2017)

like at a flea market or antique store , I'm assuming you didn't find it in the wild , I seem to recall finding one from Montreal once swimming but label was mostly ruined 

anyways I think its fairly common , some of the ones from smaller towns and cities are harder to find


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice and clean one there. I like it.


----------



## cool63truck (Dec 13, 2017)

It was actually at a flea market but the only real reason I bought it was cuz I have never seen one in French and English 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cool63truck (Dec 13, 2017)

It was actually at a flea market but the only real reason I bought it was cuz I have never seen one in French and English 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cool63truck (Dec 13, 2017)

It was actually at a flea market but the only real reason I bought it was cuz I have never seen one in French and English 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 14, 2017)

Wow that one traveled really far!  Pretty sure I've never seen a 7Up from Texas up here.  I mostly see the Montreal ones like that, or ones without a city named.


----------



## BARQS19 (Dec 22, 2017)

No telling. Since ebay there is so much foreign stuff in the US now it's not even funny.


----------



## RCO (Dec 22, 2017)

BARQS19 said:


> No telling. Since ebay there is so much foreign stuff in the US now it's not even funny.



 doubt someone in texas bought it off ebay , 

however I have another theory . there is a lot of Canadians who retire to places like Texas and Arizona ( due to the warm climate ) , someone likely brought some bottles down with them ( maybe a small collection )  , 
they either passed away and were sold off or they simply didn't want them anymore


----------

